# Nervous Habits



## Alexi (Feb 20, 2009)

What are yours?

I'm a nervous eater, which probably contributes to my weight. If I'm at school or have no access to food or gum, I'll grind my teeth, which gives me issues there too. 

And I pluck out my eyebrows and eye lashes for some reason. Not all at once, but I'll pull out each strand one at a time. I've gotten a slight infection in my eyelid as a result of this, but I can't stop. D:


----------



## Retsu (Feb 20, 2009)

Bite/pick at my fingernails. It's a terrible, disgusting habit, but I've done it since I was a kid.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm generally very shaky and fidgety, I sway back and forth, I take off bracelets and watches that I happen to be wearing and play with them, I rub and scratch my arms and legs. I do all of this stuff more when I'm by myself, so I tend to come across as a weird twitchy nutcase in the corner to a lot of people. D:


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 20, 2009)

Bite my fingernails and start talking more.

Around my fingers? It's easier than you think!


----------



## Crystal Walrein (Feb 20, 2009)

Guilty of fingernails too.

I'll sometimes shake my feet back and forth as I'm sitting on the chair with legs crossed.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 20, 2009)

I adjust my watch strap and I, I'm not sure how to describe it, but I kind of clamp my bottom lip between two of my fingers - not sure how to show that one through text. x_x


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing, I think...

I just have a tendency to go to the bathroom a lot...even though there's nothing to <ahem> out.

Oh yeah, and I also sit up straight >.>


----------



## surskitty (Feb 20, 2009)

I pick at things.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 20, 2009)

Not really a nervous habit, but I absolutely have to be doing something with my fingers most of the time (this drives my family insane when we are watching films and I am playing with the remote or clicking my nails or whatever). This may explain why I like Rubik's cubes so much.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 20, 2009)

I can get shaky if i'm really nervous, but that's about it.

I bite my fingernails for no apparent reason, and because 90% of the time there's no fingernail for my teeth to grip, I just bite the skin off of the end of my fingers. But that's more from boredom rather than anything.. =x


----------



## Minish (Feb 20, 2009)

Put my hand near my mouth. If I'm new, meeting someone new, or going to a new place, I'll do that immediately. Nearly all of the time I'll be chewing on my right hand's ring finger, that exact one.

Probably because I'm so self-conscious of my general mouth area...


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't bite my fingernails, but I chew the skin on my fingers

Wait I do that when I'm not nervous too

I guess my behavior doesn't really change too much when I'm nervous (I don't get nervous often either)


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 21, 2009)

I chew things. Mostly my fingers or pens/pencils, but pretty much anything plasticy (you should see what I do to Pringles lids and the ring of plastic that seals milkshakes). It's probably not good for my teeth, but I can't help it.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 21, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I chew things. Mostly my fingers or pens/pencils, but pretty much anything plasticy (you should see what I do to Pringles lids and the ring of plastic that seals milkshakes). It's probably not good for my teeth, but I can't help it.


Haha I do that too, those little round seal thingers below the caps. I gnaw at the top of softdrink bottles until I pry them off, then chew them into mutilated diamond shapes. xD
half the time they actually break and I end up cleaning between my teeth with them.

And these guys... omg I feel bad for them. If I eat a popsicle that's in plastic or cardboard, after i'm done I start chewing the heck out of the wrapper, and end up with half a wrapper (with the other half shredded up and spat back inside.)

I chew the inside of my mouth quite a lot as well.. =\


----------



## Ruby (Feb 21, 2009)

When I'm talking face to face with somebody, often I put my hand on my cheek like Arthur Balfour.


----------



## nyuu (Feb 21, 2009)

I pick at things.
I clean my nails with my teeth.
I chew everything.
I need to be doing something with my hands. I carried clay in middle school and eventually my hands were all iron-y
I'd pick at my upper arms if I wasn't wearing a thick, dense coat so often.
oh. also, I'm usually uncomfortable unless my feet are at a specific angle while sitting.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 21, 2009)

Ruby said:


> When I'm talking face to face with somebody, often I put my hand on my cheek like Arthur Balfour.


That's kind of great nervous habit actually.

I say 'well' a lot, in real life and online, but other than that I don't think I have that many habits. Unless sitting in very strange and back-destroying positions counts as a nervous habit.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 21, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Not really a nervous habit, but I absolutely have to be doing something with my fingers most of the time (this drives my family insane when we are watching films and I am playing with the remote or clicking my nails or whatever). This may explain why I like Rubik's cubes so much.


This.



> I chew things. Mostly my fingers or pens/pencils, but pretty much anything plasticy (you should see what I do to Pringles lids and the ring of plastic that seals milkshakes). It's probably not good for my teeth, but I can't help it.


And also this.

And as well as those, I also have a dreadful habit of playing with my hair without noticing it. I also scratch the back of my neck when I'm nervous.


----------



## see ya (Feb 21, 2009)

I also chew things. Nails, those plastic rings on soda bottles, pens, pretty much anything of that nature. 

I also have got a bad habit of pulling out individual hairs off my head. I haven't gone bald yet, though.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2009)

I bite my nails and the skin around my nails.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 21, 2009)

I kind of chew the insides of my cheeks and avoid looking at anyone.


----------



## Kalylia (Feb 21, 2009)

I do that, too, RR.

I also pick at my nails, cross my arms in front of me, and bounce my foot.  All nervous habits.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 21, 2009)

Bite nails and play with my hair. Wait, I play with my hair all the time at school...but I think it gets worse when I'm nervous....


----------



## Silversnow (Feb 21, 2009)

I chew on my lips and the inside of my mouth, which makes me incapable of eating most salad dressing.  I also chew the skin next to my fingernails, which makes it all calloused, so I pick at it when I don't have anything in my hands.  And if I'm worried about something, I say 'um' and 'uh' a lot, which makes me almost unable to make sense sometimes.  I was trying to order a sandwich after having a fight with a friend and the woman working at the shop couldn't understand me.  I talk faster when I'm nervous, too.  That or I get really quiet.


----------



## Dark Marowak (Feb 21, 2009)

I pick at the skin around my nails and I bite my nails. Though I do them sometimes when I'm not nervous.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh just rip out my eye brows, tighten my watch until my hand goes numb, twitch my foot, cross my legs continuously, shake all over, purr (seriously) o.o


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 22, 2009)

I chew on any and everything, weather i'm nervous or not, but more when i'm nervous. I have some half eaten pencils (not chewed, _eaten_.) my fingernails may as well not exist, rubberbands run in my presence, cardboard, plastic, paper........ if it exists i've probably chewed on/eaten it. 
When i get impatient or nervous my leg also shakes, i tend to hum, once in a while i'll twitch or whistle too.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 22, 2009)

I scratch at my inner elbow, or sometimes my forearms and rarely my upper arms. I get pretty bad rashes sometimes. I also look at the person I'm talking to more often, while I usually look at other things while talking when I'm comfortable.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 22, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Not really a nervous habit, but I absolutely have to be doing something with my fingers most of the time


Also a fingernail biter, foot shaker, gum chewer, and hummer.


----------



## Byrus (Feb 23, 2009)

I always scratch my knuckles and bite my nails. I've made my knuckles bleed quite a few times. I get nervous really easily.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 23, 2009)

I always move around. If I have to be sitting or whatever I'll keep switching positions. I also sort of try to make myself seem smaller if you get what I mean...I lean lower sort of hunchback like. I also stretch sometimes. 

I'm quite strange...


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 24, 2009)

If I'm nervous while talking to someone, I usually put my tongue...er, can't explain well...in the front corner of my mouth, in front of my teeth. If that makes sense. I also push my glasses up alot, even if they're not even falling much. I bounce my foot up and down.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 24, 2009)

I pick at my face... and I hate it. I hate that I do that, and I'm trying so hard to stop. >(

I also chew on my nails and the drawstrings of my sweatshirt if I'm wearing one. I'm becoming better at not chewing on stuff, though.

If I'm wearing a backpack or if I have anything narrow on my shoulders, like the strap of a bag or something, I hold onto that, usually with only one hand.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2009)

I sometimes chew at the skin on my fingers, which would explain why I usually have a wound on my thumb. Also, I usually rub at my thighs, so often, that a lot of people have asked if I'm in pain or something.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been known to bite my nails when I'm nervous or bored.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 25, 2009)

I tend to chew on things and put them in my mouth. I especially like doing that with the end of my flute, which I could damage, but I don't stop. I also have a spoon that I often chew on, but it's fallen on the floor at least three times D: I also do this when I'm deep in thought. It's like an unbreakable habit D:


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 25, 2009)

Usually I'll start chewing on something, tap my foot, or drum my fingers against a table or my thighs.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 1, 2009)

bite my nails
sometimes when fight or flight thing happens I focus more on the stresser and get increased awareness
I also get jittery


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 2, 2009)

Tendency to click on mechanical pencils... a lot. If it's a pen, I'll click on it too. Really rapidly and obsessivelyish. Also I tap my foot. Used to chew on pencils, but I kicked the habit. Also I like to hold things in my hands. If I'm not holding something, I get nervous.


----------



## Jester (Mar 3, 2009)

I tend to bob my head when I'm thinking... I also mutter/grunt while I think


----------



## silverfur (Mar 3, 2009)

when im bored ill pick at the split ends of my hair..


----------



## Old Catch (Mar 3, 2009)

I click my fingers against my palm, tug at my hair and bite my lips.

I used to bite my nails but I stopped.


----------



## Squirrel (Mar 4, 2009)

I crack my knuckles and play with my hair. Sometimes I wiggle my toes.


----------

